# K Touch: Delete this book vs. Remove from device



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

I am in the process of trying to clean up my collections, trim down the numbers of books on my Touch.  With some of my books I get the "remove from device" option, an option I have been most used to seeing since my KKeyboard days.  With others I don't have the option of removing from device, I get a "Delete this book" option with a second confirmation screen asking if I am sure.

This may be the time I might have to say whoops (or things a lot stronger), (slap myself in the head) I should have asked first....but I was treating them as the same thing, just thinking this was something new with the latest bunch of books I downloaded.  Am I just deleting the books off my device or will they be erased off my cloud storage the next time I turn the wifi on?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have seen some others ask this same question.  Are you getting the message while deleting items on the device itself or are you working from Manage Your Kindle?  Are there any differences between where you purchased the books, i.e. all from Amazon or some from other stores?

I always get "remove from device" while working from my Kindle itself.  I've only seen the delete with confirmation message when in my account at Manage Your Kindle, and that does remove the book from the account itself when confirmed.

I'm sure someone will be along with a more helpful answer.


----------



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

This has all been from the kindle itself.  I have been cleaning up the records during breaks at work.  I have had to return to the tree several times.  The workplace is generating things which freeze the kindle or drain its battery - which is one reason I decided to dump as many titles off it as I can.  

I am going to have to find another reading alternative before I permanently blow up the Ktouch.  Hopefully, I haven't done it any permanent damage yet.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Did you buy the books at Amazon or side load them?
If the book was on your account at Amazon, you get remove from device.
If you sideloaded then you get the delete this book.    Or if you got the touch used and the book was already on it, you will get the delete screen.
It means the books are not on your Amazon account.


----------



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

Everything was loaded from Kindle.  I bought the device new when it first came out.  

I think the device is dead.  It is time for a new one.  It has to be recharged by now.  The reboot is at the tree and stays there with no loading going on.  WAHHHH.  I was hoping it still had some flicker of life in it.

Time to make a call.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely contact Kindle CS . . . even though it's well past warranty, chances are they'll offer you a discount on a replacement. Doesn't hurt to ask!

OR . . . you know there's a new Paperwhite due to be released in about 10 days . . . .


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I noticed something yesterday.    Samples also come up with the do you want to delete screen.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am pretty sure on my K3 it used to say remove from device for stuff I side loaded and remove this book for stuff I got directly from the kindle store. It was actually a way for me to right away see if it was a sideloaded book or not. Both did the same thing, remove the file from the kindle. I think it might have had something to do with the cloud thingy that the K3 didn't have. Nor my basic kindle. Let me check to see. eta, both the basic and K3 are dead right now. But i know that was the difference for me. 

With the Voyage its all the same now, all remove from device. Both side loaded and kindle purchases do that. Mind you, when I say side loaded, I use the send to kindle so its actually in the cloud like any other book. Might be why my Voyage says the same thing now in that delete field.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> With the Voyage its all the same now, all remove from device. Both side loaded and kindle purchases do that. Mind you, when I say side loaded, I use the send to kindle so its actually in the cloud like any other book. Might be why my Voyage says the same thing now in that delete field.


I think that's right . . . . even when it's not an Amazon book, if it's coming from Amazon's cloud the device treats it pretty much the same.

But it sees things directly loaded via a wire a bit differently.

That said, I can't be _sure_ because I basically never use a wire.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You get the delete message for samples because the aren't in the cloud (or didn't used to be - it seems like I recently saw something that said they are going to be).  You also get it for sideloaded (via USB) books.

Atunah, the K3 did have the cloud, it was just called Archives, like in all previous versions of the Kindle.  Cloud = Archives.


----------

